# 1969 GTO Body Tag decode



## ajoyce76 (10 mo ago)

Hi everybody, I had a 69 GTO back in the day and I was thinking of getting another one. I came across a basket case that's probably not worth saving but, if I'm reading this right, it was really highly optioned. Can somebody help me decode the body tag?

ST 69-24237 BF 015?2 BDY
TR 258 B80 50 B PNT
10C 195869 430013

If I'm reading it right, 69 model year/242 GTO/ 37 2 door hardtop/ BF Fremont, CA/ 258 Black interior/ 50 Cameo White paint/ B black vinyl top/ 10C 3rd week of October
It's the rest of the numbers I'm unsure of. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I copied this off one of the Pontiac websites a while ago. The author was using a Fremont Data plate as an example


Documentation Manifest Sequence Number

In one of my numbers books I use as a reference it list that some '69 GTO's had a 5 digit-number after the build date that represented the Manifest Sequence Number.
Some other Plants included the DP, or the Daily Production sequence number.These plates would show 2 consecutive series of 6 digits.These numbers provided no useful recognition information.

_For example; (my italics) _
Body No. BF 00257 means this was the 257th GTO 2 dr. Hardtop body assembly fabricated by the Fisher Body Plant at Fremont. Obviously, a pretty early car. Fremont built over 10,000 GTO Hardtops in '68.

In the early GTO years, Fremont often coded the Data Plate with various Accessory options using GM's UPC code system (today they are referred to as Option and Process Codes and a lengthy list is found on the Service Parts Identification Decal attached to every GM car).
More commonly, you will see B80 as an option code on the Data Plate. This identifies the Roof Drip Rail Molding. 

The decodes of the two 6 digit codes after the date is a little bit sketchy, but drawing from research I've done for the '70 Fremont Data Plates:
_For example_
220235 indicates that the car was produced on the 22nd production day and was the 235th car sequenced to the line on that day. Only the 1st 2 digits coded the scheduled production day and since there were about 250 production days in a model year, day 22 represented a date in Sept., another one sometime in Feb. or so, and a 3rd date probably in June.

Fremont built Buick & Olds A bodies also (not sure about Chevy). Near as I have figured, they produced less than 1000 cars per day, so the 3rd character is always a 0. I don't know if they tried to sequence all the Pontiacs at the beginning of the day, then the Olds', followed by the Buicks, or if they were intermingled all day long. It is possible that the 3rd character was always 0 for a Pontiac simply because they were sequenced earlier in the shift.
_For example_
003588 has never been deciphered to my knowledge. My best guess is that it represents a cumulative total of Fremont production. In other words, it might represent that this was the 3,588th body assembly (all divisions, all model series, all body styles combined) that the Fremont Fisher Body Plant had produced to that point for the '68 model year. Based on the nos. I've seen from '70 late model year, I figured they must have built Chevelles at Fremont that year, because the cumulative total was above 200,000, too many to represent only B-O-P A bodies.

I have not researched the '68 Fremont Data Plates to know how big that no. got by year end. I can say that they must have gotten a good bit later start in '68 compared to '70 since an 09D '70 Data Plate will show this no. around 021098, or about 6X more total production at around the same relative calendar date. Whether that suggests that Fremont was building Chevelles in '68 or not is impossible for me to say. Even if I compare totals based on a similar Production Day (22 for your Data Plate), in '70 this no. was already about 5X higher than your 3588.

Not real exciting stuff, but at least now you'll have some idea of what these "mystery" nos. might refer to.


----------



## ajoyce76 (10 mo ago)

O52 said:


> I copied this off one of the Pontiac websites a while ago. The author was using a Fremont Data plate as an example
> 
> 
> Documentation Manifest Sequence Number
> ...


Hey O52,

Thanks for the input. So, if I understand it, the two 6 digit numbers don't indicate options? I saw something that said A31 meant factory A/C so I saw all those numbers and I thought it was all options. If I understand what you're saying it makes sense. Thanks for the input.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Only a few factories listed the options on the data plate and only on 64-67 models.



PONTIAC A-BODY ACCESSORY CODES 1964-67

These codes are on the bottom of the trim. data tag found on the fire wall.
They primarily identify equipment or options installed.
Some codes only ID option and not specific equipment.
These codes are made up of a number (Excl #1) and are followed by one or more letters.
The number in front identifies group. Groups are 2, 3, 4 & 5.

This five group code system ONLY applies to the following FISHER Body assembly plants;
FRA, (Framingham, MA) KAN, (Kansas City, MO) & PON, (Pontiac, MI)

The BF, (Fremont, CA) used a UPC code system and the BAL, (Baltimore, MD) plant used no codes at all

Group 1: 

D = Power convertible top (If not standard)
E = Soft ray tinted glass (All windows)
O = Two tone paint (w/ use of vinyl top trim)
O = Mirror Group (1965)
T = Power front seat (Bench or L.H. Bucket)
W = Soft ray tinted glass (Windshield only)
Y = Power windows

Group 2: 

A= Foam bench seat cushion (Exc. GTO)
B = 3 speed manual transmission (Floor shift)
E = Air conditioning (Different ducting)
G = Console
H = Heater delete
K = Air conditioning
L = 4 speed manual transmission 
N = Automatic (1964)
P = Back up lamps. (Listed incorrectly in many publication as Radio, 1964-65)
R = Rear seat speaker
S = Rear mounted manual antenna
T = Rear mounted power antenna
U = 8-Track (1967)
V = Verbra-phonic rear speaker
W = 2 speed automatic transmission
Y = Padded dash (1965)
Z = 3SPD M40 AUTOMATIC (1967)

Group 3: 

B = Rear window defogger
C = Padded dash (1964-KC cars)? 
K = Dome courtesy lamp
N = Roof rail reading lamps

Group 4: 

F = Outside remote mirror
G = Décor Group (Tempest & Tempest Custom only 1964-1965 KC cars)
H =
Q = Full size spare tire (1967)?

Group 5: 

B = Luggage lamp (Kansas City plant only)
J = Under hood lamp
M = Rear center seat belt (Framingham plant only) 
N = GTO trim upgrade/option (1965-KC cars)
O = Seat Belt Delete (1965)?
P = Luggage lamp (Framingham and Pontiac plants only)
W = Custom retractable front seat belts
Y = Deluxe front seat belts
Y = Custom seat belts (1965)?
Z = Shoulder belts (Front seats) 
Z = Seat belt delete (1964 -Pontiac Plant)


----------



## ajoyce76 (10 mo ago)

Oh,


O52 said:


> Only a few factories listed the options on the data plate and only on 64-67 models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Okay. I thought you were saying it was on a plant by plant basis but actually putting the options on the body tag stopped in 67. Very cool, and thanks for the knowledge drop.


----------

